# Getting a career in the UAE



## Milad (Jun 19, 2010)

Hi everyone. My name is Milad and I am a college graduate with 2 years of sales experience. I am a US Citizen and an Iranian Citizen with passports belonging to both countries. I also am fluent in Persian-Farsi. Finally, I have 4 years of analyst experience from the US Army and 2 years worth of sales experience, post university.


My question is, how do I get a job in the UAE and what kinds of positions do I have the best chance of getting. Any help would be appreciated. I dont know if you can PM on these forums, but if you wish to contact me privately, my email is<snip>


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

You need to specify what field of sales are you experienced in. It could be anything. 
Based on that, you could research jobs online. There are a couple of threads on this forum with lists of recruitment agencies. You will also find on the sticky about Dubai at the top of the list of threads, Andy Capp has posted telephone numbers of a lot of agencies. All you need to do is google them and browse available jobs.
Good luck with your search!


----------



## Milad (Jun 19, 2010)

pamela0810 said:


> You need to specify what field of sales are you experienced in. It could be anything.
> Based on that, you could research jobs online. There are a couple of threads on this forum with lists of recruitment agencies. You will also find on the sticky about Dubai at the top of the list of threads, Andy Capp has posted telephone numbers of a lot of agencies. All you need to do is google them and browse available jobs.
> Good luck with your search!


Ah, I am experienced in Medical Sales which is more relationship based sales approach. I will check out those recruiters. Does the fact that I am persian and speak farsi help at all in an arabic language nation?

Why does my home country have to be embargo'd to all hell and back D:


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Milad said:


> Ah, I am experienced in Medical Sales which is more relationship based sales approach. I will check out those recruiters. Does the fact that I am persian and speak farsi help at all in an arabic language nation?
> 
> Why does my home country have to be embargo'd to all hell and back D:


Lots of Farsi speaking people in Dubai and also a LOT of non Arabic speaking people living and working here comfortably. So I'm not sure how this would help or deter your potential employers. It all boils down to your qualifications, experience and how well you do at your interview.
Good luck!


----------



## Milad (Jun 19, 2010)

pamela0810 said:


> Lots of Farsi speaking people in Dubai and also a LOT of non Arabic speaking people living and working here comfortably. So I'm not sure how this would help or deter your potential employers. It all boils down to your qualifications, experience and how well you do at your interview.
> Good luck!


Thanks for your help Pamela! If you run across any sales or analyst jobs please let me know!


----------



## maverick3981 (Jul 8, 2009)

Right now is perhaps the worst time to be looking for a job here. Business is down overall and hardly anyone is recruiting. I am trying since past 8 months for a job and till now I havent even had an interview.


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

maverick3981 said:


> Right now is perhaps the worst time to be looking for a job here. Business is down overall and hardly anyone is recruiting. I am trying since past 8 months for a job and till now I havent even had an interview.


Sorry mate but you're wrong....


----------



## maverick3981 (Jul 8, 2009)

Andy Capp said:


> Sorry mate but you're wrong....


Sorry mate but U are wrong! Quite a few people I know would agree with me. You have to be in the boat to know it.


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

What kind of work do you to maverick? Perhaps is the industry you are in. I've been tracked down for 2 jobs in the last couple of months and I'm not even looking.


----------



## maverick3981 (Jul 8, 2009)

dizzyizzy said:


> What kind of work do you to maverick? Perhaps is the industry you are in. I've been tracked down for 2 jobs in the last couple of months and I'm not even looking.


I am into IT (technical support, system administration). Several people I know including myself have been applying for jobs since almost an year now to no avail. 

Also, it is not limited to IT, as I know several other people also who are struggling. Not to say of the crowd that has gone back.


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

I know a few people who have just started to look for new positions in the last few weeks, (one is IT guy) and they're both getting phone calls daily and interviews twice weekly. Maybe you need to do something that will make your CV stand out?


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

Sorry to hear Maverick  Hope you can find something soon. Do you have an updated profile on Linked In? That's how the recruiters found me and my flat mate also got a job interview through Linked In.


----------



## maverick3981 (Jul 8, 2009)

Andy Capp said:


> I know a few people who have just started to look for new positions in the last few weeks, (one is IT guy) and they're both getting phone calls daily and interviews twice weekly. Maybe you need to do something that will make your CV stand out?


Hmmppffff, I wonder what that might be? I have done quite a few things from re-structuring my CV to adding my mug-shot on it. :ranger:


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

maverick3981 said:


> Hmmppffff, I wonder what that might be? I have done quite a few things from re-structuring my CV to adding my mug-shot on it. :ranger:


Do you read the job spec, take out the salient points and explain clearly and concisely how and why you can fulfil them for example, and do that in a covering letter?

PS, your birthday isn't 3rd September is it?


----------



## maverick3981 (Jul 8, 2009)

Andy Capp said:


> Do you read the job spec, take out the salient points and explain clearly and concisely how and why you can fulfil them for example, and do that in a covering letter?
> 
> PS, your birthday isn't 3rd September is it?


Yeah all this and a little more. Perhaps I am plain unlucky and yes I was born on 3rd September indeed! Is that good or bad?


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

All the best people were....


----------



## maverick3981 (Jul 8, 2009)

Andy Capp said:


> All the best people were....


Et tu, Brute?


----------



## socksie (May 10, 2010)

Andy Capp said:


> All the best people were....


I cannot find Andy's thread about recruiters.

Link please?


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

socksie said:


> I cannot find Andy's thread about recruiters.
> 
> Link please?


It's in the sticky about everything you need to know about Dubai right at the top of the forum. Just go to the last page and you can find the numbers for a lot of the recruitment agencies.


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

on the sticky - things you should know before you post, next off last page

(Maverick, Indeed!)


----------



## maverick3981 (Jul 8, 2009)

Quite a few recruitment agencies have asked me for a hefty fee before they will forward my resume to employers. Is this normal and recommended here?


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

maverick3981 said:


> Quite a few recruitment agencies have asked me for a hefty fee before they will forward my resume to employers. Is this normal and recommended here?


Nope, it's actually illegal too, if they e-mailed you asking for money I'd report them. Seriously.


----------



## socksie (May 10, 2010)

cool, didn't come up in a search. Go figure


----------



## maverick3981 (Jul 8, 2009)

Andy Capp said:


> Nope, it's actually illegal too, if they e-mailed you asking for money I'd report them. Seriously.


No they were kind enough to invite me to their office and explained me several "packages" for various services. I have their brochure though which explains the different rates! They even coaxed me saying this is the only way of getting a job here. :spit:


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

And that's exactly how they rip you off. Report them, take their brochure to the ministry and report them.

Which are the companies btw? Don't worry about naming them here.


----------



## maverick3981 (Jul 8, 2009)

That is pointless. Point being that the overall job situation is really bad. The worst hit is construction/real estate.


----------

